
Crash early and crash often for more reliable software - pplonski86
https://medium.com/@mattklein123/crash-early-and-crash-often-for-more-reliable-software-597738dd21c5
======
he0001
I think the poster is spot on. However I think that this reasoning would lean
towards defensive programming. And this produces “ugly” code. And for that
reason a lot of people don’t like it.

